# [V] Star Trek Voyager Elite Force im Borg- Würfel



## tommydieente (19. Dezember 2009)

*[V] Star Trek Voyager Elite Force im Borg- Würfel*

Star Trek Voyager Elite Force im Borg- Würfel!

 Verkaufe hier gegen gutes Gebot dieses Super- Sammler- Stück aus meiner Sammlung!

 Inhalt siehe Bild. Comic, Ansteckpin, PC- Spiel, Verpackung

 Da Ebay jetzt für PC- Spiele kostenlosen Versand (verpflichtend für Verkäufer) eingeführt hat, wähle ich diesen Weg.

 Also, wer es haben will......

 Versand wird dann 6 Euro kosten.


----------



## Lockdown-Xray (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [V] Star Trek Voyager Elite Force im Borg- Würfel*

Hi, was soll das Teil kosten ?


----------



## tommydieente (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [V] Star Trek Voyager Elite Force im Borg- Würfel*

Der Verkauf gegen Gebot bedeutet: Mach mir ein Angebot!


----------



## Lockdown-Xray (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [V] Star Trek Voyager Elite Force im Borg- Würfel*

20€


----------

